# Do MAC free shipping codes work for MACPro.com also?



## thelove4tequila (Sep 7, 2007)

I can't seem to find anything on the website. Any help would be great. Thanks. 

(Not sure if I'm posting in the right area)


----------



## ledonatella (Sep 7, 2007)

No. The only time you get free shipping at MAC.Pro is if you spend $150 or more and that's available up to 5 times in one year


----------



## frocher (Sep 7, 2007)

The best place to look is under bargain hunters, they have a sticky for mac codes.  Here's the link:

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=48854


----------

